# Hdcp 2.2



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Chain!! THE CHAIN!!!!...evil laughter

Hello Folks. Been a Looooong time.

I hate being "compliant" sounds like slavery, sadly if I want to watch Netflix in 4K I and all my gear need to behave...sigh If one link in the chain form one end to the other doesn't want to cooperate nothing happens. 

If you have an HTC like I do that means Windows 10 and a HDCP compliant video card with HDMI 2.0
HDMI Cables?....Maybe I would try before I buy 
AVR - well MY nearly new Denon X4000 is only HDMI 1.4 compliant so everything stops at this point.:rant: So here is where I get stuck unless I spend money to experiment

Thoughts:
- I can get an HDMI splitter and run a line to the HCDP compliant projector and one to the AVR. Question is will the HDCP 2.2 affect the audio if so not good, however if it only affects the video this solution will work
- HDMI from the HTC to the projector and use the computer SPDIF to send sound to the AVR. Question would I still get 7.1 audio? Shrug 

Has anyone found a solution before I go spend money to experiment?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

This is the only solution I have found if you want the HD sound. 

https://www.hdfury.com/product/avr-key/

If you don't mind dropping to 5.1 audio via SPDIF Optical they you can get an HDMI Extractor such as

https://www.amazon.com/J-Tech-Digit...ds=edid+extractor&refinements=p_72:1248879011


----------

